# wrapping bullhorn bars



## p0werp0p (Jul 15, 2004)

Just got a set of bullhorn bars + a TT-style brake lever for my fixie. I have a question about wrapping the bars w/handlebar tape. Can you wrap the bars just like normal (starting from the outside and working towards the stem) and still be able to fit the TT brake lever in the end of the bar like you would a regular handlebar plug?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sure, why not?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

For my FG I also use bullhorn Bars.
I ride with hands on flat section of Bar and prefer a Top-Mount Brake Lever next to the Stem, and then it's easy to wrap bar from center to end and tuck tape into bar and add a bar cap.
Just another suggestion.
john


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Unless your bars have internal cable routing, I'd install the levers first, then wrap the bars to cover the cable housing. When finished, cut the bar tape flush to the bar ends with a fresh razor, and consider a quick wrap around the end with electrical tape to keep everything pretty. You know, like one normally does when wrapping bars that have bar-end levers.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

I did the same as John - works great and looks cool, too.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Internal routing*

has anyone drilled out holes in the bar to make them into internal routing? About to buy a set of bullhorns, toying with the idea of internal routing , will be using TT type brake levers.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

ıuıɯǝƃ;4112414 said:


> Hi p0werp0p, you should NEVER have to wrap bullhorn bars because you should never have them in the first place. The only two acceptable types of bars are aero bars, and drop bars. If you are serious enough of a cyclist to make an account on this forum, then I think you can invest a bit of money in some better bars, preferably carbon.
> 
> Best of luck, rookie ~Paul Tyson Brooks, Cat 1 racer


A sphincter says what?


----------



## Todd_Pearce (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bars*

I have flat top bull horn bars internal cable routing with TT brake levers and I wrapped mine all the way down, just like regular road bars. A friend also wrapped just the bull horn part with colored ace bandage type wrap, the kind that sticks to itself with each wrap.


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Todd_Pearce said:


> I have flat top bull horn bars internal cable routing with TT brake levers and I wrapped mine all the way down, just like regular road bars. A friend also wrapped just the bull horn part with colored ace bandage type wrap, the kind that sticks to itself with each wrap.


What the brand name?


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys what brand do you usualy use for wrapping?


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Cinelli cork, though on my most recent build I did LizardSkin (had it laying around) and like it.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

i wrap the other way....beginning at the stem, finishing on the ends, with a little electrical tape holding the bar tape under the caps or brake levers. 

i like any of the cork tapes.


----------

